# Fat, and in Hiding



## Kytti (May 12, 2007)

i recently required three leucs, im not sure what sexes, as i dont know how to sex and i havent heard any of them calling, and They are around 9-10 months old. Recently, they have gained weight. Mostly two of them, but one in particular. They also like to hide underneath the water bowl. all day long. they didnt use to do that, they would use the coconut hides, but now they dont. im angry and sad to think that im not doing something right...i researched for a heck of a long time before i got them!!! I would like to try soaking them, just in case its impaction, but how do i do that? and what should the water temp be?

i have pictures, but my internet is screwed up and i cant load them to a site where i can get the url

please help!


----------



## Kytti (May 12, 2007)

the frog on the left is the one im worried about


----------



## Resilient (May 21, 2006)

The first thing that comes to my mind is to just feed them less. If they are gettin uber fat and lazy, give them less food, they will actually have to come out to look for it and lose a bit of weight.

Doesnt seem like something to really worry about, though I have not had that much experience successfully keeping frogs.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Consider your humidity level. Are they still eating?


----------



## Kytti (May 12, 2007)

yeah, they are still eating. what about the humidity?


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

! what humidity and temperature our your vivs at? They may be trying to get away or escape an environmental issue. (Though I do agree w/ the feed less/make them work for the food idea) Knowing your vivs temps/humidity will help w/ a lot of suggestions.

ALSO, wouldn't jump to doing a soak. If stress due to something is causing the behavior than pulling them out and soaking them will just add to the stress.


----------

